
Apple accidentally leaks iPadOS existence ahead of WWDC '19 - bithavoc
https://twitter.com/stroughtonsmith/status/1135582482919841795
======
cmsj
Makes a ton of sense. iPads have so much power that could be unlocked by not
treating them as large iPhones.

